

Hacker news gets 40% off on Eloquent JavaScript - marijn

Whenever a submission about learning JavaScript has appeared on Hacker news the past years, someone ended up adding a comment linking http://eloquentjavascript.net . To show my appreciation( * ), I'm offering anyone who comes across this post a 40% discount on the updated, paper version of the book, which is coming out this week. Use the coupon code 2ELOQUENT2QUIT when ordering the paper book from http://nostarch.com/ejs.htm . The offer goes until the 21st of January (next Friday).<p>( * And, of course, to stir up some publicity.)
======
Shooter
Marijn,

Re: "Master basic programming techniques"

Would you recommend your book as a _first_ programming book for designers that
want to learn to code? We have a few employees that come from a print design
background that are wanting to learn JS to move into web work, and I'd buy a
half a dozen copies if this is an appropriate intro for them. Otherwise, I'll
just buy one copy and solicit recommendations for a book to teach programming
using JS. [I normally recommend Python and Scheme books to learn programming,
but that seems like a long way around for people that only want/need to learn
JS.]

Love your CL work, BTW.

~~~
marijn
> Would you recommend your book as a first programming book for designers that
> want to learn to code?

Yes. Though if you want immediate results, EJS might not be quite as practical
as you'd like -- it tries to find a middle way between theory and practice.

------
marijn
Update: the offer actually goes until the 25th, not the 21st.

------
mark_l_watson
I just browsed the online version of your book. Nice! I just pre-ordered it on
Amazon (they have a 39% discount).

~~~
willurd
Yea but if you buy it from nostarch.com you get it 1% cheaper and you get an
ebook version to boot! Awesome deal.

~~~
rplevy
The ebook is already free, but buy the book from No Starch to cut out the
middleman.

------
unignorant
site: <http://eloquentjavascript.net>

store: <http://nostarch.com/ejs.htm>

------
ezalor
thx bro!

